# Imprinting multiple odors



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

So for those of you with experience in scent detection of some form or another, what have you found to be the best way to imprint multiple odors on the same dog? Meaning one odor at a time, multiple odors at the same time, etc.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

There are two schools of thought. There is (at least) one well know training facility that uses the scent cocktail, when training odors. That is, putting them all together, training the dog to detect the "cocktail". Then at some point, the odors are separated and worked singularly. Probably more trainers introduce and work odors singularly. Having seen both systems used successfully, it's my opinion, it becomes a matter of preference. I've seen and evaluated dogs that have been trained both ways. When done correctly, you can't tell the difference, in the end.

DFrost


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I've seen done both and agree with D Frost that both can work, and with each dog its a different road. I prefer the single method because it was what we used when I handled a narcotic contraband dog. But I have sheriff officers I train with that do the cocktail method.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

For cadaver I do use combos but also like to work with separate odors that they may encounter without the others. Differing volatilities too so I don't want a dog needing to find the subtle odor of bone relying on the more volatile odors of decomp material to get to the bone. Very careful NOT to contaminate clean bone with other odor sources.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

cliffson1 said:


> I prefer the single method because it was what we used when I handled a narcotic contraband dog.


I too prefer the single method. 

DFrost


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input everybody.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

jocoyn said:


> For cadaver I do use combos but also like to work with separate odors that they may encounter without the others. Differing volatilities too so I don't want a dog needing to find the subtle odor of bone relying on the more volatile odors of decomp material to get to the bone. Very careful NOT to contaminate clean bone with other odor sources.


 
Absolutely. I have never been an advocate of the cocktail method because at some point, the dog must be capable of finding the single target odor. Scent the dog on the strongest odor,have a realiable search pattern and final trained response then add the other odors. I have seen some real problems with the cocktail method especially contaminating everything
For example contaminating old bone with decomp.


----------

